# Fountain pens: Richard Binder's nib tuning guide



## duncsuss (Mar 2, 2021)

Those of you who are into fountain pens may know of Richard Binder. Pre-covid he was at most pen shows around the country and as well as working on people's pens he would run a short workshop on nib tuning and smoothing. I've done it, and everyone I know who's done it agrees with me - it is excellent.

Anyway - because there haven't been any "in person" pen shows for a while, he teamed up with Linda and Mike Kennedy (of Indy-Pen-Dance) and wrote a short dos and don'ts list - and included a link for people to download the notes he gives workshop attendees.

Here's the LINK ... I promise you'll learn something about fountain pen nibs, how to make them work better, and how to reduce the chances of destroying them.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Mike Hill (Mar 2, 2021)

That is great information. I had no idea so much went into nibs!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 2, 2021)

Excellent resource! Thanks for passing on this valuable information! Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Mar 2, 2021)

wow, what a wealth of information. I have not used a fountain pen kit; and now am glad I haven't. Would prefer to turn a "good" pen with Great components.


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Mar 2, 2021)

As a prior school teacher , who, among other things, taught calligraphy students, I will have to give that a look-see. Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## duncsuss (Mar 2, 2021)

Gdurfey said:


> wow, what a wealth of information. I have not used a fountain pen kit; and now am glad I haven't. Would prefer to turn a "good" pen with Great components.



I grew up using a fountain pen, so I started making them for my own use, then it became a habit

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 2, 2021)

I just read a bunch of the blog articles. Too bad he stopped writing them, very informative reads.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Mar 5, 2021)

A great read and info.  
Les


----------

